# Chameleon death :(



## chame(: (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, 

I had my Yemen Chameleon for 2 years and two days ago he died. I was wondering if anyone could help me work out why. 
He always had his food lightly dusted with calcium each feed, always had access to clean water and humidity was kept to a high standard daily. He was cleaned on a weekly basis. About two weeks ago I had noticed him not wanting to eat but put it down to him being close to shedding. however after 3 days I seeked advice and was told to force feed him which I managed to do. He seemed to be looking better and his bowel movemnet improved a few days after this, he hadnt had frequent poos til after force feeding. On the thursday just gone I had noticed that his balance wasnt at all well and I carefully took him out of the vivarium. He was able to use his tail well and had no swollen joints at all but wasnt using his back feet at all. I put him back and kept an eye on him. he seemed to be looking as if he was improving. However on Sunday he completly lost balance and fell from the top of his 6 foot vivarium to the bottom. I checked him over and he seemed ok apart from his eyes were looking a lot more sunken than usual. I placed him on a lower branch but within 5 minutes he fell off this. I left him at the bottom and offered him water which he refused. Later that day I removed my chameleon from his vivarium to offer more water and food but he started opening his mouth with no noise. Was unusual because he usually hisses at me most the time and loves biting me! But that day nothing. he then stuck out a small part of his tongue and bit down onto this and wouldnt let go. After five minutes his whole tongue lost its elasticity and fell out of his mouth  
I placed him into his vivarium carefully and he fell on his side and his eyes slowly shut. Within ten minutes he had sadly died. Broke my heart!
I have no idea whay this had happened and wondered if anyone could help me at all

Many Thanks 

Emma


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know nothing about this species hope someone can help you.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like the impact, or maybe he was internally bleeding? Sorry for your loss. You could re-fridgirate him and get a PM done.


----------



## chame(: (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks lil_noodle! 

@Junior13reptilez . . .

Thank you! 
I thought it may have been an impact of some kind but when he started passing faeces again that doubt went out of my mind. 
We as a family buried him yesterday but a PM would have answered a lot.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

This is tragic I am so sorry for your loss. I know chameleons very well and may be able to help you.

What were the temperatures- it could not have been hot enough thereby causing the sunken eyes etc. Also, what were the humidity levels. They could have been TOO high.

When your chameleon opened its mouth was the inside unusually sticky looking? Have you changed the supply of food recently? 

I have several theories but your best bet may to take your chameleon for a post- mortem to determine the cause.


----------



## itwas (Jan 10, 2011)

loss of grip can be a symptom of mbd, what type of lights were you using?


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

first of all sorry i lost my veiled few days ago. 
3 days is not long to go without food and i would say you was mis advised and you should not have force fed chams are very delicate lizards and suffer the effects of stress a lot more than other lizards. 
This time of year most lizards feeding calms down due to cold weather so i would say his feeding was due to that, then add the stress of being force fed and this could have brought out a underlying health issue. I could be wrong but that is my theory.


----------

